# Bad Begonia



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I have this begonia and the problem with it is it has no leaves on the bottom. I got it from glass box tropicals and the some leaves were knocked off on the way home. Then when I put it in the vivarium I lost some more leaves. I thought it was in bad shape so I left it. But now it has put on 2 more leaves and I think it has recovered. So how can I get this thing to send off a new branch on the bottom so I can get some low leaves and eventually lop off the top? Will pinching work or can I slice the stem near the bottom or something?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Chopping it is the only way really.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Well is that going to kill it?

Should I chop of the top and try to root it and then chop it off at the bottom and hope it sends out new leaves?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Plant it, and leave it alone to recover


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Pubfiction said:


> Well is that going to kill it?
> 
> Should I chop of the top and try to root it and then chop it off at the bottom and hope it sends out new leaves?



I agree with Jake.Let it recover for a while.You'll see roots develop along the stem after a while(you have some small ones there now),then later on down the line after it is healthy enough you can top it and plant it.You can then let the original grow in and repeat as necessary.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You might also try piling some damp sphagnum part way up the stem after you plant it to encourage the roots to grow. I root all my begonia cuttings in damp sphagnum inside one of my vivs. It works for me.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

If the rest of the plant is happy, you can also just leave it the way it is. It'll eventually start sending out some new growth from the roots anyway


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking at your photo, the leaves appear firm and erect (take your minds out of the gutter people). This tells me the plant is doing just fine. Feel free to cut it into pieces if you wish to. Some may survive, some may not. Its probably not been grown in a terrarium so it may need to acclimate but in reality, having it sit there to "recover" isn't gonna change THIS plant. It appears hydrated and healthy. Its fine to cut. Now, if I'm being fooled or maybe looking at the wrong plant then excuse me and ignore my comment.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I am not very experienced at cuttings and such so I don't want to kill this plant. I think I will start by just trying to get it to root. You guys say it will shoot new plants or stems from where the roots come out?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

If left alone, it could produce new plants from the base but I've never seen one like this do that unless its cut. Typically, off shoots or new growth will happen at the youngest/freshest end i.e. tip of the growing part, freshly cut nodes etc.

There's nothing wrong with leaving it like it is so long as it acclimates. If you start to see the bottom most portion of the stem turn brown, bust out the scissors.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Every begonia I have planted has died off to the ground when I planted it in the viv. They have always come back just fine. 

I have had several plants that refused to grow at all for long periods. Then all of the sudden they grow a bunch, but they are lanky with long stems. The only way I have been able to fix it was to cut it back. If you let it take care of itself it will probably put out new growth, but it may look similar to what you have there.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Like Antone said, the best way is going to be to cut it down, otherwise it will probably just keep growing at the tip. 

Think of it this way, trees do not all the sudden usually sprout branches in the middle of the trunk, they grow new branches at the top where there is lots of light for the plant to get. The plant sees no advantage to growing down lower because that is not closer to the light.

If you want to do more of your own research on it, that is Begonia serratipetala.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

OK so if I have this right I should cut at 1, and just leave the base of the plant in the vivarium. It should sprout up new leaves.

Then if I am doing that I imagine I might as well hedge my bets and try to root a top cutting. Should I cut it at 3 or 2 or both?

Also should I wait longer or is it fine to cut it now? Does it look healthy enough?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I would cut at 3 and remove the leaf above it so it's just the two top leaves just to be sure.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Looking at your photo, the leaves appear firm and erect (take your minds out of the gutter people).


So we can safely assume it is not _B. *flaccid*a_?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Sammie said:


> I would cut at 3 and remove the leaf above it so it's just the two top leaves just to be sure.


This would certainly work, Sammie. But you could also cut right below "2."

I would plant the cutting in NZ sphagnum or "dirty" mix (NZ sphag and an amendment, such as tree fern, seedling orchid bark, etc.). just be sure to enclose the cutting until it roots, but do not over-water.

Oddly, with begonias, sometimes the cuttings do better than the "mother" plant.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

But Mike, is this not the difference between a tree and a shrub? A healthy tree is not supposed to sprout along the trunk (actually considered a sign of stress). Shrubs are supposed to sprout from the base, no?

Of course, a top-lit tank, especially a very tall one is going encourage unusual growth patterns.

Your thoughts?



therizman2 said:


> Think of it this way, trees do not all the sudden usually sprout branches in the middle of the trunk, they grow new branches at the top where there is lots of light for the plant to get. The plant sees no advantage to growing down lower because that is not closer to the light.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have the exact begonia in several vivs and it will get leggy, I just take a clipping from the top and stick it in the substrate in the viv.


----------



## sfmo (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the begonia you have is Begonia Serratipetila. It requires high humidity and moderate lights. It's grows like most of cane begonia, tend to grow tall and drop off old leave. It's root easily in enclosed container with moist sphagnum moss.


----------

